# Show transfer like in apt-get ?



## bryn1u (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello.

Is that possible to see my transfer when i using pkg_add. I want to get the same effect what in Debian when i use apt-get. I mean example pkg_add -r something.tgz


```
# pkg_add -r wget
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Lates /wget.tbz... Done.    (and here) 372 KB/s
```

Is that possible using pkg_add ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2010)

The pkg_tools use fetch(1). Fetch doesn't have that option.


----------



## danger@ (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you can set these variables in /etc/make.conf to overwrite the defaults and use e.g. wget:


```
# FETCH_BINARY  - Path to ftp/http fetch command if not in $PATH.
#                 Default: "/usr/bin/fetch"
# FETCH_ARGS    - Arguments to ftp/http fetch command.
#                 Default: "-ApRr"
```


----------



## aragon (Apr 23, 2010)

The OP is asking about pkg_add(1) which is a binary compiled against fetch(3).  It doesn't look like there is a way to do this given how /usr/src/usr.sbin/pkg_install/lib/url.c is written...


----------

